# WHAT CAN WE DO



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

I might be lost here, but im getting the feeling alot of members, old and new, are not quite feeling this site is living up to what it was or to its full potentiale.

Now we can sit around thinking about how it used to ,be or actually try to be creative and do something about it.

What im trying to do here is start a debate about things you feel could take this site either back to what it was or just up a notch.

I personally miss the competitions like "help a noob" ( not because i was one of the winners , by random selection LOL) but because i felt that people got more involved and exited about sharng information ( the basis of this site).

I also feel spamming has been going out of controll in the lounge, just my opinion.

What can we do to make the new members feel more welcome and the old timers satisfied??

the word yours!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

i agree.. alot of spammin and a contest like help a new or sumtin would be cool again...


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Less hatin.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the place is too stale and not moving forward.
plus it has way too many crap posts and sh*t members.
the place needs a good spring clean imo


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Post pics of nekkid ladayz!


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

there should be a pinned topic somewhere that answers all noob questions, like how many p's in a tank, tank mates, ect...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Post pics of nekkid ladayz!


speaking of sh*t members


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> Less hatin.


Take DannyBoys advice....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

maybe some more traditional threads, like whats for dinner threads or daily trivia. something fun like that would be cool to have in the lounge.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> I might be lost here, but im getting the feeling alot of members, old and new, are not quite feeling this site is living up to what it was or to its full potentiale.
> 
> Now we can sit around thinking about how it used to ,be or actually try to be creative and do something about it.
> 
> ...


you know what would make this site better? Noobs doing research instead of getting fish then posting 50 topics about why their fish is dying in a 10g tank and why isnt it enough room. You can not go an entire day without reading another one of this stupid posts. I think it should be a requirement everytime you try to post in the SICK AND DISEASE forum that a screen pops up and lists the requirements of the post, tank size, length set up, filtration, number of fish etc so we can stop getting these threads that say hey my fish has these spots whats up with that are they going to die? Why does it matter if my tank is cycled or not?

Honestly if we eliminate these posts that can be answered by a simple search then we could actually gather worth while information. Also it sucks that kids go into the co hab section and ask why their rbps and serras cant live together in a 55g tank. It even says FOR ADVANCED AQUARINISTS
only in the title of the forum.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

oh and not tolerating member to member insults would be nice too!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

and can we kick out people just for being stupid and irritating?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> oh and not tolerating member to member insults would be nice too!


And not tolerating fido would be nice too!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

And maybe weed out worthless members that goad others on.

It is so ironic seeing the MOST STALE member posted twice already in here.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

danny, then we should have a NOOB forum where people dont have to sort through the 10g tank questions threads. Aquariumadvice has something like this and it really helps sperate the dumbass questions that can be answered witha search and the serious ones that actually add something useful to the hobby


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

How can we make it better?

That is a great question. I think first and foremost gang we need to recognize the word WE...it is a team effort, in order to move forward, grow stale, or slide back, it as done as a whole...not individually.

That means that new comers are part of that "team". I do appreciate it when new people to this site, and the hobby do their own homework, and look through the FAQ's...but I also think gang that we ALL were "newbs" at one time. Answering the same question 1,000's of times should be doable....PROVIDED that it is not the same person asking that question.....

The Lounge is a place of disscussion and being able to relax with others...this used to be a much more intellectual area of debate, disscussion, and dialogue. The childish banter that goes on between a handful of members is quite disruptive, and is sad, as I stated earlier we are a TEAM.....all in it together....as far as this site is concerned...remember that. Wehave impact if we handle ourselves in a responsible manner. Do you think that any DNR agency getting on here currently has any respect for keepers rights, abilities or wishes? That should be a goal...for you as a keeper to be taken seriously through the ability to join forces with like minded, voting, tax paying keepers. It is a unified, intelligently presented articulate argument that wins the anti-fish arquement, and this carries over to the keepers of other animals....

Make this site what it is...the best collection of minds available for question WORLDWIDE for Piranha disscussion, with a strong presentation in non-P, salt and herp areas. Be part of the positive construction. Rarely is the experience available to the newby that is available here....and it is the newbies that count on you for direction, advice and guideance..it is also the "newbies" that become the next generation of experienced keepers....so why trash on them every chance you get? why drive them away somewhere else so that someone else can benefit from potential quality membership?

I do not agree with everyone here, but I enjoy being able to see view points from other sides of the fence. Paradigms need shifting, borders need challenging...other wise growth never happens. But make those shifts happen for good, challenge ideas constructively.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i'm not a webmaster but i'll take a stab at this. what i say will apply almost exclusively to the lounge. i lurked on this site for two years before making a post or registering. i came here because it was the best P forum i found. i stopped going to Oscarfish.com because i found here what i wanted to find at the other forums i've been to. i stopped posting at all the other forums i was a member at when i found that i could learn what i wanted to learn here.

what bothers me most is that the intolerance of a few reflects badly on every other member here. recently a thread was started by a new member decrying personal attacks and had to be locked by a moderator the same day because of overwhelming personal attacks on the the original poster. what bothers me is that members universally respected in other areas of this site are ridiculed and relentlessly attacked when posting here because they mention their faith. i disagree with atheism. but i don't attack atheists. i disagree with the democratic party's world view. but i don't personally attack democrats. i disagree with pacifism. but i don't attack pacifists. i do, however, watch these people (not all i'm glad to see) attack others out of a strangling intolerance and disrespect for alternative views.

this bothers me. it bothers a lot of people. even in this thread, the same people decrying personal attacks make them in the same post. there are a lot of people i respect though they don't share my views. i respect them because they can make intellegent and mature arguements to defend their views and values. i flatter myself to think that others may view me in the same way. maybe this is true maybe it's not.

but if this website is to improve in any way, we need to see its members truly demonstrate tolerance and respect for the views of others. if the members are incapable (or unwilling) to do this, we need to see the moderators step up and force the issue. if people want to improve this site, they need to demonstrate that though they may not find unconditional agreement they will find adults who will attack the ideas and not the people. i'm guilty of this like everyone else who posts here. but it HAS to stop. the information or experience isn't lacking here, it's the adult behavior that breeds learning and advancement. people leave because they learn what they feel they need to and go elsewhere to spare themselves being attacked when they try and share other ideas.

if we don't stop the personal attacks, there's no point in trying to improve anything else. this is the core issue, as i see it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

mdrs said:


> what bothers me most is that the intolerance of a few reflects badly on every other member here. recently a thread was started by a new member decrying personal attacks and had to be locked by a moderator the same day because of overwhelming personal attacks on the the original poster. what bothers me is that members universally respected in other areas of this site are ridiculed and relentlessly attacked when posting here because they mention their faith. i disagree with atheism. but i don't attack atheists. i disagree with the democratic party's world view. but i don't personally attack democrats. i disagree with pacifism. but i don't attack pacifists. i do, however, watch these people (not all i'm glad to see) attack others out of a strangling intolerance and disrespect for alternative views.
> 
> this bothers me. it bothers a lot of people. even in this thread, the same people decrying personal attacks make them in the same post. there are a lot of people i respect though they don't share my views. i respect them because they can make intellegent and mature arguements to defend their views and values. i flatter myself to think that others may view me in the same way. maybe this is true maybe it's not.
> 
> ...


I think you are correct on all those points you brought up.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

> I think you are correct on all those points you brought up.


thank you, hopefully, you're not the minority.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

I think everyone is WAY to short with new members when they start on this site. I know back when I started keeping ps, i asked ALL the same questions they do. Just answer the questions as best you can and refrain from calling people stupid or making them feel stupid. I find that most threads just focus on belittling members as opposed to answering questions and bettering the hobby, which is what these types of sites are supposed to do.

Im not saying we cant have bullshit posts or mess around with each other, but dont chastize newbies because they make mistakes. It makes them not want to come back and it makes you look bad, whether you realize it or not.

I also think we need a larger moderator team. That is not a personal jab at the site or any mods that we have, because i have the utmost respect for all of our moderating team, as they have kept their cool in situations where i couldnt have. There just needs to be more of them.

I love this site, it was the first aquatic forum ive ever joined, now im addicted to them. I want this site to succeed, in every way.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well said Croc and mdrs.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I think cutting down on the amount of topic areas would be great. Do we need a whole other saltwater non p bla bla bla section with sub areas of what color its left fin is if the eyball is blue you can post here section?

No

Its like when you post, your trowing a hotdog down an empty hallway with a bunch of blind people in it, who might not ever see it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mdrs said:


> > I think you are correct on all those points you brought up.
> 
> 
> thank you, hopefully, you're not the minority.


What he doesn't know is that you WEREN'T referring to his thread


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> I might be lost here, but im getting the feeling alot of members, old and new, are not quite feeling this site is living up to what it was or to its full potentiale.
> 
> Now we can sit around thinking about how it used to ,be or actually try to be creative and do something about it.
> 
> ...


Theres a simple solution

drumroll please.....

REMOVE FIDO!!!

lol, jk









but seriosuly, there shouldn't be a contest for "help the noobs" cause thats kinda pathetic. But yeah, pfury needs a little bit of a makeover (but not too much!!)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ironically Quantuum, you have been problematic in the non-piranha sections. Giving out false information as fact is very very bad for the site. (see olive oil, platys, albinos, etc.)

But you I can see improving. Others...... I'm not so sure.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

A forum is only as good as its members

If you have a large % of crappy members, your going to have a crappy forum

Iv been here over a year and i dont think the site is any better or worse than when i first joined


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I stcik by my albino statement.

Platys, i said was an honest mistake.

and when i said olive oil, i meant clove oil...to me its the same thing...soemthing which has a density of less than 1


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Quantum_Theory said:


> and when i said olive oil, i meant clove oil...to me its the same thing...


Popeye isnt married to clove oil


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL devon. I think the site needs to have a section where noobs can go be noobs and ask the questions that me and some of the others see as common sense.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i think we need to remove fido and bring kfizzly back. switch out those two guys off and on for awhile..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

there is already a section like that. 
At least I thoguht there already was. Newbs just don't bother figureing out the site before spamming multiple fourms with the same question. 
Or go to the FAQ's and use the search buton before asking a question thats been asked 10 times in the last week. 
But thats the nature of the net.

ppl bring up good points in this thread.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

lol Fido isnt that bad, he doesnt stir the pot too often











BlackSunshine said:


> there is already a section like that.
> At least I thoguht there already was. Newbs just don't bother figureing out the site before spamming multiple fourms with the same question.
> Or go to the FAQ's and use the search buton before asking a question thats been asked 10 times in the last week.
> But thats the nature of the net.
> ...


thats exactly what i was trying to get at. We should have a thing setup so the new members have to read a FAQ and a search FAQ. I know its probably not possible but if when we see these mundane threads all we reply with is check FAQ or SEARCH and never give them an answer it will solve the problem


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hey what about a general "newbie area" where really easy questions can be answered. that should help sort out the "what can i feed my piranha" questions.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Or making it so that if youre within your first 20 posts on the board, you can only post to the newbie section.

They can READ everything on the site, but they can only post in the newbie area, contains all newbie p questions to one post and helps them figure out their ps faster, and encourages more reading to the newer members


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

randomhero said:


> Or making it so that if youre within your first 20 posts on the board, you can only post to the newbie section.
> 
> They can READ everything on the site, but they can only post in the newbie area, contains all newbie p questions to one post and helps them figure out their ps faster, and encourages more reading to the newer members


I vote on this. Honestly I believe this would help a ton but then your going to hear the uproar from the newb crowd about not being able to post in the lounge. We should lock all threads besides the newb thread so they cant get the post count up to start posting in the other forums


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

is that even possible?? and what keeps the newbs from spamming 20 posts..


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

honestly i dont know if we can even work something out like that. Maybe a minimum join date to post other places


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Its possible, ive seen it implemented on other boards. Just make it a requirement to have 20 posts to post outside of the newbie area.

If they spam the 20 posts, warn them or ban them. If they cant make 20 "good" posts, they shouldnt be allowed to make tons in areas where everyone can see them and be bothered by them.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Have a code for posting like what I have on other sites. I'll find it and post it later.

Ban or suspend members who repeatedly give misinformation or bad advice. If we do that and people help us police by reporting such advice, then we can make this site a lot less confusing for newer members who have to sift through the misinformation to (hopefully!) find the correct information.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm not sure this would work. Lots of experienced aquarists join this site too, and they would be aggrevated to have to stay in the newbie section for 20 posts.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm not sure this would work. Lots of experienced aquarists join this site too, and they would be aggrevated to have to stay in the newbie section for 20 posts.


I think they'd understand why though. Id be aggravated if i had to do it, but id do it just because i know why its being implemented and how much it can help unexperienced aquarists.

What do we encounter more on here though, unexperienced people asking the same questions day after day, or experienced aquarists giving their opinion on our experiences? Granted that would be a little skewed because we always pick up on the newbs and we rarely see the experienced aquarists shine until they have a couple posts in and a rep on the board.

Even if they are aggravated by staying in the newb forum, if they cant be productive and help out newbs for 20 posts, they shouldnt be posting at all. Even still, one could answer questions and easily in a week be out of the forum.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

My etiquette thread from other sites:

Post what you would like to see in a proper forum etiquette FAQ...

How often should I bump my posts if they get no reply?

Please only do it once a day at the most. If you do it every ten minutes, you run the risk of annoying folks who like to check out the "New Posts" link. If you do it more than once a day on a Buy/Sell type of thread, I would think you to be a tad desperate and I will charge/pay accordingly. If enough people do that, you will not get fair pricing if you bump too often.

What happens if I label something that is not an emergency as one?

Good question. I would personally read your post and then reply as unhelpfully as possible, if I replied at all. Emergencies are not "I am going shopping in fifteen minutes and I need to know what to buy!" Remember the 6 "P"'s--you should have planned ahead. If someone with a legitimate emergency gets ignored because of such posts, I would consider that a grievous breach of forum etiquette on your part and probably just ignore you...and I would ignore even true emergencies that you have in the future.

Does anyone care that I "rescued" a fish?

I don't know if they care in the sense you're hoping...I just know that if you paid full price, you have just encouraged a bad shop to provide more of the same in the same conditions. Even if you got a discount, they might likewise be encouraged.

What if I see an old post to which I wish to reply?

Please don't. If the reply that you want to make is there already, that goes double...but chances are, you're not going to help the OP unless they're still here. With the high turnover rates of Internet forums and fish tanks, I doubt they could be assisted by your input. Also, if you have a further question, you might consider starting a new thread with a link back to the old one--the old one might have relevant information, but it will be hard to find your question amongst the older posts.

Should I always start a new thread when I have a question?

Not when you already have another thread STARTED BY YOU going in which the question could be logically asked.

But, when the thread is not your own, please don't ask questions in it. That's just rude and is sometimes known as HIJACKING or DERAILING a thread--serious breaches of 'Netiquette.

What if my CAPS LOCK is broken in the on position? Can I still post?

Yes, but please use your Shift key for lower case letters. Using all UPPER CASE (CAPITAL) letters is akin to yelling on the Internet. People don't take you seriously when you always yell, unless you work for a cable news network.

What if I do'nt! know, how to,,, use punctuation, properly.

Don't take a job as an editor.

Please just break your thoughts up in a logical manner. Don't rely on us to do it for you because many will not take the time (or make the effort) to do so.

I'm scared of all of you.

You should be. I wouldn't want to meet us in person either. But you should feel welcomed. (BTW, that's not a question.)

I'm really a 16 year old boy, but can I post that I'm a 43 year old girl?

I'm not one to judge, but please be as honest about yourself as you can without giving us enough information to steal your identity. Unless you're rich. Then, give me your bank account number and nobody gets hurt.

What if people keep posting things like "Do not feed the troll!" in my threads?

You might have annoyed them or behaved badly. Research what a troll is and see if that label fits you. If it does, please PM Grosse Gurke, Xenon or Killarbee and ask to be banned because you are a troll. Or STFU. Either would make me happy.

Can I have two user names here? You know, to, like, respond to myself?

Sure, but only if you truly have Multiple Personality Disorder and have a doctor's written notice that you can give us upon request. Otherwise, I would lay off of that. You run the risk of agreeing with yourself and looking like a fool in doing so.

I hate <USER X>. Should I try to attack them every chance I get?

Unless you're truly a jackass, I'd say no. Even then, I would go against it. Unless they're a troll, in which case, it won't do any good anyway...they love the attention.

I like writing about sex. Can I do that here?

No. Please don't. All of us want to read about sex, but probably not from your warped perspective.

People keep telling me I'm not doing things right. How can I tell them that I am?

Perfect. Denial is your best bet. I'd go with that. Seriously, posting questions about your setup and then not listening to the experts is the first warning sign that you might just be trolling. Getting visibly mad at them and then indignant probably won't leave a good impression.

Who the **** do you think you are?

I think I'm ChilDawg. Please don't swear at me.

Anything I missed?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

and the fact that the newbie section will be attacked by spammers.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> and the fact that the newbie section will be attacked by spammers.


Since it will all be contained in a single forum, rather then all over the forum, it will be alot easier to control and police.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah, but they would need to do a complete overhaul every few days.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> I'm not sure this would work. Lots of experienced aquarists join this site too, and they would be aggrevated to have to stay in the newbie section for 20 posts.


20 posts isnt anything, if any experienced person joins they can use those 20 posts to help the newbs. If they have a problem with it they can leave, as its been said many times this isnt a democracy. The pro's outweigh the cons


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

QT: No, they wouldn't. We don't get enough spam that that would be necessary!


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> yeah, but they would need to do a complete overhaul every few days.


I dont think it will be that bad. It will need occasional help, but i dont think it will be once every couple days.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

i think we should hammer out this plan, submit the FAQ that chili made and present this to xenon or any other admins/webmasters


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think detaining new members to a newb forum for any length of time or posts being productive to the site. How can you define someone by their post count or length of time on the forum? I think of people with less then a year on this forum newer members...but that doesnt speak to their fish keeping skills. I know people that have been on this site for years that shouldnt be allowed to give out information on keeping fish.

I dont see what is so hard about ignoring "common sense" questions if you dont want to answer them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> What if people keep posting things like "Do not feed the troll!" in my threads?
> 
> You might have annoyed them or behaved badly. Research what a troll is and see if that label fits you. If it does, please PM Grosse Gurke, Xenon or Killarbee and ask to be banned because you are a troll. Or STFU. Either would make me happy.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think detaining new members to a newb forum for any length of time or posts being productive to the site. How can you define someone by their post count or length of time on the forum? I think of people with less then a year on this forum newer members...but that doesnt speak to their fish keeping skills. I know people that have been on this site for years that shouldnt be allowed to give out information on keeping fish.
> 
> I dont see what is so hard about ignoring "common sense" questions if you dont want to answer them.


Personally, i couldnt agree with you more GG. However, the biggest problem ive noticed from everyone here is that the new members have been driving them crazy with their questions. I know theres not going to be any clear cut way to fix this. I figured keeping newer members in a seperate forum would give our newer members a chance to get their entry level questions answered and it kinda makes our newer members with some fish keeping experience reply and help out. It gets everyone involved and posting, and it kinda keeps the entry level questions all in one forum, ya know?

Just a thought.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

id like to thank crockkeeper, randomhero and chilldawg for making an effort in this debate instead of treating it as another spam thread.

what i do miss is the moderators, admins heck even sponsors throwing some of their weight around actually commenting on what they feel is the status of this site,what they have plannned or desired to change in order to make it better.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

A newbie forum won't help, for numberous reasons. Firstly, just look at the percentage of topics being started in the wrong forum - people simply don't care where they post, but just dump their topic somewhere (it will be moved anyways).
Secondly, no matter how often we have tried to encourage newcomers in the past, they simply won't read tons of articles, (pinned) topics, won't use the search feature, etc. - they sign up because they have a pressing question (usually after a good deal of lurking), because they want an answer - not some smartass remark to use the search feature (ironically, those remarks are typically made by members that don't add anything positive to the forum to begin with, and were posting equally 'dumb' questions just weeks ago).
Thirdly, a message board like PFury _exists_ by the grace of newcomers. Just look at the amount of traffic in the science forums. Very informative and interesting topics can be found there, but do you really think newcomers are interested in microscopical differences between Maculatus and Spilopleura? They have other things in their mind, in their attempt to master the art of fish keeping. That's the stage they need help and feedback, positive help and feedback I might add (because that's not guaranteed here). If you contain all newcomers to a newbie forum, our hobby forums will end up like the science forums - interesting places, but traffic-wise dead. Why? Because the majority of posts in the hobby forums are newcomer questions. It's annoying at times, true - but take it away, and ditch newcomers in some remote corner of the site, and PFury will go downhill even further (and in that case not only because of the countless worthless members that screw over this site, but because of damaging its very fundament - killing a lively, active and in fact thriving section of the site to which PFury owes its reputation).

Other than that, the main threat for PFury (in my opinion) aren't the endless streams of newcomer questions, nor the spamming. It's the lack of respect people have - PFury is too full of bad seeds that add nothing positive at all to the site, and only bring drama, strife and negative vibes. Take care of that disease, cut that cancer away, and PFury will become a much more healthy, and to be honest, also much more enjoyable place. It may require impopular measures (apart from personal responsibility each and every member has, towards PFury as well as its community), and it may cost PFury a fair amount of members, but what are those things when in the end the site itself will become a better place. It's a price worth paying, because this issue won't solve itself - it requires action.
But mdrs and Crockeeper already made excellent posts about that, to which I wholeheartedly agree. So no need to repeat it once more.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

thebluyak said:


> Or making it so that if youre within your first 20 posts on the board, you can only post to the newbie section.
> 
> They can READ everything on the site, but they can only post in the newbie area, contains all newbie p questions to one post and helps them figure out their ps faster, and encourages more reading to the newer members


I vote on this. Honestly I believe this would help a ton but then your going to hear the uproar from the newb crowd about not being able to post in the lounge. We should lock all threads besides the newb thread so they cant get the post count up to start posting in the other forums
[/quote]

It has already been brought up to Xenon and GG's attention a few months back. There was supposed to be a newb forum where members with less than 50 posts could ask any question and only a few select experienced hobbyists would answer. This prevented the "flaming" from other members. I can't remember what was decided on it.

If you want, ignore the topic/question. There are plenty of members here who are happy to help out new members to this site. Yes it can get "old" answering the same question over and over. Yes people should learn how to use the search button, but they won't. Honestly I could have made a word document on my computer and just copy and pasted the answers to everyones question in the piranha discussion 10 billion times. If you don't want to help out the new members, then don't post in the thread. Let someone else do it. Everyone has had a question answered on this site before, everyone has helped for other people's advice/opinions.

I used to visit the piranha discussion everyday helping out people with the information I knew. After awhile I too got sick of the same questions day after day after day. What did I do, I just visit that area less now. There are other members there now that will answer the question, maybe I helped the member who is now helping a new member, who knows.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Or making it so that if youre within your first 20 posts on the board, you can only post to the newbie section.
> 
> They can READ everything on the site, but they can only post in the newbie area, contains all newbie p questions to one post and helps them figure out their ps faster, and encourages more reading to the newer members


I vote on this. Honestly I believe this would help a ton but then your going to hear the uproar from the newb crowd about not being able to post in the lounge. We should lock all threads besides the newb thread so they cant get the post count up to start posting in the other forums
[/quote]

It has already been brought up to Xenon and GG's attention a few months back. There was supposed to be a newb forum where members with less than 50 posts could ask any question and only a few select experienced hobbyists would answer. This prevented the "flaming" from other members.
[/quote]

im shure alot of members would step up to the task.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i say get the one line A-holes off the site i made a post the other week on my savannaha moniter,, ansd out of 7 replys i got dissed on two of the post,,,lol it makes me savage for me to spend the time doin up a topic and some one bashes the sh*t out of it,,, but keep up the good work crew i love this site...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> id like to thank crockkeeper, randomhero and chilldawg for making an effort in this debate instead of treating it as another spam thread.


Hey, no problem. I could see that you were serious and I had had some ideas anyway, so I'm always glad to help this great site.

I would like to revisit a suggestion of mine that I had earlier. The more I think about it, the more it bothers me that people who continually post bad advice or misinformation get to stay here. For a newbie to piranhas or fishes in general, trying to sort good advice from some of the dreck that makes its way into all fora is a daunting task. It's compounded if people run up a high post count (and let's face it, to a lot of newer people, "high post count" = "expert") on that advice or they're the first one to answer every thread for a while.

Thus, posting privileges should be revoked for a while for posting several pieces of bad advice or misinformation...or answering newly-created threads with "I don't know, but I'm sure someone will be around soon."...or answering those same threads with "I don't know, but here's my thoughts." None of those are really all that helpful.

Feel free to share your undeveloped/untested/newly created theories in the form of a question, but don't spout them as "fact" or answer a question with them. That's really not helpful to the original poster in the thread.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

i just realized that if there IS a newbie section, then people would be pissed that they can't post in other topics. THen they'll be like "WTF, y cnan't I posty, omg omg omg f0r3vRRR!>"

In short, it'll give a bad name for the site at the very beginning.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

personaly, i think there isnt enough clean up.

i dont know how often you delete posts, but they should be sorted through at least once a month. the other thing that pisses me off is the one answer posts, just so people can get their account activity rating higher,

ex a guy posts a pic of his fish, and 200 people post, "cool" "nice" etc. its gay.

as well all the stored videos are old.

i would suggest a different colour schem as well. black and red, or somthing. this white and various shades of blue sh*t got to go.

you can also split the forums up a little bit. like for member classifieds, split each area, like canada for example, into Ontario, quebec, other. or into like Will Ship, Pick up only.

i dunno, a few suggestions, if u have any questions or wana bash what i just wrote like most of the fuckheads on this site







, pm me and save the spam.









Enjoy thanksgiving people in canada.

Ciao .

Eric


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> Or making it so that if youre within your first 20 posts on the board, you can only post to the newbie section.
> 
> They can READ everything on the site, but they can only post in the newbie area, contains all newbie p questions to one post and helps them figure out their ps faster, and encourages more reading to the newer members


I vote on this. Honestly I believe this would help a ton but then your going to hear the uproar from the newb crowd about not being able to post in the lounge. We should lock all threads besides the newb thread so they cant get the post count up to start posting in the other forums
[/quote]

It has already been brought up to Xenon and GG's attention a few months back. There was supposed to be a newb forum where members with less than 50 posts could ask any question and only a few select experienced hobbyists would answer. This prevented the "flaming" from other members.
[/quote]

im shure alot of members would step up to the task.








[/quote]

Again, i know that i dont have the post counts that some of the other senior members do, but id gladly devote some of my time to the board. Its the least i can do for what this board has given me in the past few years.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

As would I, I spend enough time on here anyway and I woul dedicate my time to help sort threads move threads etc


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> A newbie forum won't help, for numberous reasons. Firstly, just look at the percentage of topics being started in the wrong forum - people simply don't care where they post, but just dump their topic somewhere (it will be moved anyways).
> Secondly, no matter how often we have tried to encourage newcomers in the past, they simply won't read tons of articles, (pinned) topics, won't use the search feature, etc. - they sign up because they have a pressing question (usually after a good deal of lurking), because they want an answer - not some smartass remark to use the search feature (ironically, those remarks are typically made by members that don't add anything positive to the forum to begin with, and were posting equally 'dumb' questions just weeks ago).
> Thirdly, a message board like PFury _exists_ by the grace of newcomers. Just look at the amount of traffic in the science forums. Very informative and interesting topics can be found there, but do you really think newcomers are interested in microscopical differences between Maculatus and Spilopleura? They have other things in their mind, in their attempt to master the art of fish keeping. That's the stage they need help and feedback, positive help and feedback I might add (because that's not guaranteed here). If you contain all newcomers to a newbie forum, our hobby forums will end up like the science forums - interesting places, but traffic-wise dead. Why? Because the majority of posts in the hobby forums are newcomer questions. It's annoying at times, true - but take it away, and ditch newcomers in some remote corner of the site, and PFury will go downhill even further (and in that case not only because of the countless worthless members that screw over this site, but because of damaging its very fundament - killing a lively, active and in fact thriving section of the site to which PFury owes its reputation).
> 
> *Other than that, the main threat for PFury (in my opinion) aren't the endless streams of newcomer questions, nor the spamming. It's the lack of respect people have - PFury is too full of bad seeds that add nothing positive at all to the site, and only bring drama, strife and negative vibes. Take care of that disease, cut that cancer away, and PFury will become a much more healthy, and to be honest, also much more enjoyable place. It may require impopular measures (apart from personal responsibility each and every member has, towards PFury as well as its community), and it may cost PFury a fair amount of members, but what are those things when in the end the site itself will become a better place. It's a price worth paying, because this issue won't solve itself - it requires action.*But mdrs and Crockeeper already made excellent posts about that, to which I wholeheartedly agree. So no need to repeat it once more.


exactly Jonas its not the new member or where they post or what they post for that matter its down to some really terrible members who make this place the place it is at the moment.
sme serious moderation is reqd even maybe dithching the MAB and getting some site mods with power to get rid of the crap.
IMO the whole handing power to the members was a wrong move the few more so than the many need to take the site in hand and get it sorted.
it seems to me that a few people here understand what the problems are like mdrs and crockkeeper on of course judazzz and the problem is not the new members without those the site falls on its ass.
dixon


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> A newbie forum won't help, for numberous reasons. Firstly, just look at the percentage of topics being started in the wrong forum - people simply don't care where they post, but just dump their topic somewhere (it will be moved anyways).
> Secondly, no matter how often we have tried to encourage newcomers in the past, they simply won't read tons of articles, (pinned) topics, won't use the search feature, etc. - they sign up because they have a pressing question (usually after a good deal of lurking), because they want an answer - not some smartass remark to use the search feature (ironically, those remarks are typically made by members that don't add anything positive to the forum to begin with, and were posting equally 'dumb' questions just weeks ago).
> Thirdly, a message board like PFury _exists_ by the grace of newcomers. Just look at the amount of traffic in the science forums. Very informative and interesting topics can be found there, but do you really think newcomers are interested in microscopical differences between Maculatus and Spilopleura? They have other things in their mind, in their attempt to master the art of fish keeping. That's the stage they need help and feedback, positive help and feedback I might add (because that's not guaranteed here). If you contain all newcomers to a newbie forum, our hobby forums will end up like the science forums - interesting places, but traffic-wise dead. Why? Because the majority of posts in the hobby forums are newcomer questions. It's annoying at times, true - but take it away, and ditch newcomers in some remote corner of the site, and PFury will go downhill even further (and in that case not only because of the countless worthless members that screw over this site, but because of damaging its very fundament - killing a lively, active and in fact thriving section of the site to which PFury owes its reputation).
> 
> *Other than that, the main threat for PFury (in my opinion) aren't the endless streams of newcomer questions, nor the spamming. It's the lack of respect people have - PFury is too full of bad seeds that add nothing positive at all to the site, and only bring drama, strife and negative vibes. Take care of that disease, cut that cancer away, and PFury will become a much more healthy, and to be honest, also much more enjoyable place. It may require impopular measures (apart from personal responsibility each and every member has, towards PFury as well as its community), and it may cost PFury a fair amount of members, but what are those things when in the end the site itself will become a better place. It's a price worth paying, because this issue won't solve itself - it requires action.*But mdrs and Crockeeper already made excellent posts about that, to which I wholeheartedly agree. So no need to repeat it once more.


exactly Jonas its not the new member or where they post or what they post for that matter its down to some really terrible members who make this place the place it is at the moment.
sme serious moderation is reqd even maybe dithching the MAB and getting some site mods with power to get rid of the crap.
IMO the whole handing power to the members was a wrong move the few more so than the many need to take the site in hand and get it sorted.
it seems to me that a few people here understand what the problems are like mdrs and crockkeeper on of course judazzz and the problem is not the new members without those the site falls on its ass.
dixon
[/quote]

To clear some things up for you Dixon that you misunderstand. MAB is only there to decide the disciplinary actions for a member who has been breaking the rules which they are reported by a mod. MAB does not MODERATE pfury, we are only a "jury" of peers to vote on members who are acting up. We do bring up issues, concerns, and vote on issues if GG or Xenon asks us too. We do not really have any power, just our vote.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> A newbie forum won't help, for numberous reasons. Firstly, just look at the percentage of topics being started in the wrong forum - people simply don't care where they post, but just dump their topic somewhere (it will be moved anyways).
> Secondly, no matter how often we have tried to encourage newcomers in the past, they simply won't read tons of articles, (pinned) topics, won't use the search feature, etc. - they sign up because they have a pressing question (usually after a good deal of lurking), because they want an answer - not some smartass remark to use the search feature (ironically, those remarks are typically made by members that don't add anything positive to the forum to begin with, and were posting equally 'dumb' questions just weeks ago).
> Thirdly, a message board like PFury _exists_ by the grace of newcomers. Just look at the amount of traffic in the science forums. Very informative and interesting topics can be found there, but do you really think newcomers are interested in microscopical differences between Maculatus and Spilopleura? They have other things in their mind, in their attempt to master the art of fish keeping. That's the stage they need help and feedback, positive help and feedback I might add (because that's not guaranteed here). If you contain all newcomers to a newbie forum, our hobby forums will end up like the science forums - interesting places, but traffic-wise dead. Why? Because the majority of posts in the hobby forums are newcomer questions. It's annoying at times, true - but take it away, and ditch newcomers in some remote corner of the site, and PFury will go downhill even further (and in that case not only because of the countless worthless members that screw over this site, but because of damaging its very fundament - killing a lively, active and in fact thriving section of the site to which PFury owes its reputation).
> 
> *Other than that, the main threat for PFury (in my opinion) aren't the endless streams of newcomer questions, nor the spamming. It's the lack of respect people have - PFury is too full of bad seeds that add nothing positive at all to the site, and only bring drama, strife and negative vibes. Take care of that disease, cut that cancer away, and PFury will become a much more healthy, and to be honest, also much more enjoyable place. It may require impopular measures (apart from personal responsibility each and every member has, towards PFury as well as its community), and it may cost PFury a fair amount of members, but what are those things when in the end the site itself will become a better place. It's a price worth paying, because this issue won't solve itself - it requires action.*But mdrs and Crockeeper already made excellent posts about that, to which I wholeheartedly agree. So no need to repeat it once more.


exactly Jonas its not the new member or where they post or what they post for that matter its down to some really terrible members who make this place the place it is at the moment.
sme serious moderation is reqd even maybe dithching the MAB and getting some site mods with power to get rid of the crap.
IMO the whole handing power to the members was a wrong move the few more so than the many need to take the site in hand and get it sorted.
it seems to me that a few people here understand what the problems are like mdrs and crockkeeper on of course judazzz and the problem is not the new members without those the site falls on its ass.
dixon
[/quote]

To clear some things up for you Dixon that you misunderstand. MAB is only there to decide the disciplinary actions for a member who has been breaking the rules which they are reported by a mod. MAB does not MODERATE pfury, we are only a "jury" of peers to vote on members who are acting up. We do bring up issues, concerns, and vote on issues if GG or Xenon asks us too. We do not really have any power, just our vote.
[/quote]

Do you deal with people that are just plain irritating? like Bullshark?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i really don't see the point in creating new guidelines and procedures when the site doesn't enforce the current ones (IE flaming).


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

mdrs said:


> i really don't see the point in creating new guidelines and procedures when the site doesn't enforce the current ones (IE flaming).


your right there justs needs to be some good old fashioned modding.
rules need to be enforced by the moderators who should dish out instant warnings,punishment or even banishment it works well on the 4 forums i work on including 2 of the biggest on the net.
it will seriously step on some peoples toes but they are probably the ones who's toes need to be stepped on.
and yes flaming is one of the things that needs to be sorted as there is a real lack of respect that is going on.

b_ack51
i know how the MAB works but for an example whats the turnaround time for these decisions to be made is it hours, days or weeks.
dixon


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

DiXoN said:


> i really don't see the point in creating new guidelines and procedures when the site doesn't enforce the current ones (IE flaming).


your right there justs needs to be some good old fashioned modding.
rules need to be enforced by the moderators who should dish out instant warnings,punishment or even banishment it works well on the 4 forums i work on including 2 of the biggest on the net.
it will seriously step on some peoples toes but they are probably the ones who's toes need to be stepped on.
and yes flaming is one of the things that needs to be sorted as there is a real lack of respect that is going on.

b_ack51
i know how the MAB works but for an example whats the turnaround time for these decisions to be made is it hours, days or weeks.
dixon
[/quote]

I agree, straight out flaming is not needed here. Playful picking is ok but there needs to be a line and once its crossed we burn you


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i really don't see the point in creating new guidelines and procedures when the site doesn't enforce the current ones (IE flaming).


b_ack51
i know how the MAB works but for an example whats the turnaround time for these decisions to be made is it hours, days or weeks.
dixon
[/quote]

Usually with members in question the turn around I would say is a few days. You gotta remember we need to have time to examine the issue(s), discuss amongst ourselves, ask the member questions about the situation, then we vote on it which we have 3 days to vote. You also need to remember that we have 9 people on MAB and not everyone of them is on constant so sometimes we wait for a few votes. But I think we get a decision done in plenty of time. I would say an estimate less than a week. Also from other threads MAB has received plenty of acknowledgement of doing a good job.

Like I stated before, we cannot and do not enforce the rules.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> A newbie forum won't help, for numberous reasons. Firstly, just look at the percentage of topics being started in the wrong forum - people simply don't care where they post, but just dump their topic somewhere (it will be moved anyways).
> Secondly, no matter how often we have tried to encourage newcomers in the past, they simply won't read tons of articles, (pinned) topics, won't use the search feature, etc. - they sign up because they have a pressing question (usually after a good deal of lurking), because they want an answer - not some smartass remark to use the search feature (ironically, those remarks are typically made by members that don't add anything positive to the forum to begin with, and were posting equally 'dumb' questions just weeks ago).
> Thirdly, a message board like PFury _exists_ by the grace of newcomers. Just look at the amount of traffic in the science forums. Very informative and interesting topics can be found there, but do you really think newcomers are interested in microscopical differences between Maculatus and Spilopleura? They have other things in their mind, in their attempt to master the art of fish keeping. That's the stage they need help and feedback, positive help and feedback I might add (because that's not guaranteed here). If you contain all newcomers to a newbie forum, our hobby forums will end up like the science forums - interesting places, but traffic-wise dead. Why? Because the majority of posts in the hobby forums are newcomer questions. It's annoying at times, true - but take it away, and ditch newcomers in some remote corner of the site, and PFury will go downhill even further (and in that case not only because of the countless worthless members that screw over this site, but because of damaging its very fundament - killing a lively, active and in fact thriving section of the site to which PFury owes its reputation).
> 
> *Other than that, the main threat for PFury (in my opinion) aren't the endless streams of newcomer questions, nor the spamming. It's the lack of respect people have - PFury is too full of bad seeds that add nothing positive at all to the site, and only bring drama, strife and negative vibes. Take care of that disease, cut that cancer away, and PFury will become a much more healthy, and to be honest, also much more enjoyable place. It may require impopular measures (apart from personal responsibility each and every member has, towards PFury as well as its community), and it may cost PFury a fair amount of members, but what are those things when in the end the site itself will become a better place. It's a price worth paying, because this issue won't solve itself - it requires action.*But mdrs and Crockeeper already made excellent posts about that, to which I wholeheartedly agree. So no need to repeat it once more.


exactly Jonas its not the new member or where they post or what they post for that matter its down to some really terrible members who make this place the place it is at the moment.
sme serious moderation is reqd even maybe dithching the MAB and getting some site mods with power to get rid of the crap.
IMO the whole handing power to the members was a wrong move the few more so than the many need to take the site in hand and get it sorted.
it seems to me that a few people here understand what the problems are like mdrs and crockkeeper on of course judazzz and the problem is not the new members without those the site falls on its ass.
dixon
[/quote]

To clear some things up for you Dixon that you misunderstand. MAB is only there to decide the disciplinary actions for a member who has been breaking the rules which they are reported by a mod. MAB does not MODERATE pfury, we are only a "jury" of peers to vote on members who are acting up. We do bring up issues, concerns, and vote on issues if GG or Xenon asks us too. We do not really have any power, just our vote.
[/quote]

Do you deal with people that are just plain irritating? like Bullshark?
[/quote]

That one was easy...the team/mods/admins took care of it b/c Bullshark was a second account held by a member here.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

please tell me who! I know I nailed nemo the piranha as being that kid, g russi and mstevens. I got that because I emailed him a bunch trying to help his p;s


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMHO and in a few words quality posts is the key for success...







!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MAKE ME SOME PROFILE TO FILL UP THE NONPIRANHA INFORMATION SECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

MR.FREEZ said:


> MAKE ME SOME PROFILE TO FILL UP THE NONPIRANHA INFORMATION SECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uh....come again?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thebluyak said:


> MAKE ME SOME PROFILE TO FILL UP THE NONPIRANHA INFORMATION SECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uh....come again?
[/quote]
profiles man , i dont really have the time to do them anymore, at the

moment, but to improve the site we need more infor mation on fish,

profiles are a great way to get quaility infomations and new members,

cause will have the info to give them to help with there fish,

they could be profiles on disease, water care, or fish, long as there

is some work put into it to make it look good and not a regular ass post

it would be awsome


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

MR.FREEZ said:


> MAKE ME SOME PROFILE TO FILL UP THE NONPIRANHA INFORMATION SECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Uh....come again?
[/quote]
profiles man , i dont really have the time to do them anymore, at the

moment, but to improve the site we need more infor mation on fish,

profiles are a great way to get quaility infomations and new members,

cause will have the info to give them to help with there fish,

they could be profiles on disease, water care, or fish, long as there

is some work put into it to make it look good and not a regular ass post

it would be awsome
[/quote]

GOTCHA I was really confused at first lol


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

To be honest i dont think theres a clear cut solution to all of this.

Its going to take some dilligent work from all of us.

I dont care what anyone says, we need to be more tolerant of people in the forums, especially our new members. Thats kind of why I wanted to funnel all the new members into an area where they can get their answers without all the smart assed remarks. Trust me, i know if i would have been treated like that when i first got here, i would have never come back.

Second, flaming, trolling, and spamming is pretty out of control. I know there are people out there trying to pad their post counts. There are cancerous members out there, and they need to be dealt with accordingly. Some posts and sigs ive seen are just showing blatant disregard for the rules here, i dont want to post individual names or posts here, because like i said before, its just an invite to get flamed.

This site is doing great things, and its capable of much more. We need to evolve as a whole and make this a better place to post for everyone, senior members and newbies alike.

Id like to hear what our senior members think in here. Weve had some input by a few.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Obvious solution deuh. More Freakgasolinefightaccident. Okay, now the site is fixed.









(sorry for not contributing anything constructive)


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

One site I am a memeber of places users in the "readers club" for a ceratin number of days whenever they ask a question that is pinned in another thread or if they spam. They can view posts but can't make any. That would work well here.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

randomhero said:


> To be honest i dont think theres a clear cut solution to all of this.
> 
> Its going to take some dilligent work from all of us.
> 
> ...




and b_ack51 imo a week turnaround to deal with problems is extremely slow.
if you have problem members quick action is reqd a day or 2 to discuss,pm and then take appropriate action is whats reqd.
do you only vote on bans,warnings or all aspects of the board and member conduct.

what are the mods doing do they have power to ban,warn etc or can most just move stuff in the forums they look after.
how many active global mods,forum mods are there does the set up need looking at what about appointing MAB members to staff and promoting forum mods to site mods.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> and b_ack51 imo a week turnaround to deal with problems is extremely slow.
> if you have problem members quick action is reqd a day or 2 to discuss,pm and then take appropriate action is whats reqd.
> do you only vote on bans,warnings or all aspects of the board and member conduct.
> 
> ...


MAB deals with members *after* they have been suspended...not before. Moderators deal with member issues up to and including suspending members. Once a member has been suspended, a thread in the banned member forum is created to discuss why that person has been suspended. MAB does not directly participate in the banned forum...that is once again led by staff. After the banned member has presented his case for reinstatement...MAB will vote on the ultimate punishment for that member...be it a suspension for a number of days or banning or whatever. While in this process...the member is not running around causing problems...they have no abilities on this site but to post in the banned forum.
As far as the number of moderators, site moderators and staff.....We are looking at this and have increased our numbers in the last few months. We do need more moderators...however we have always been very picky about who we ask for help. IMO the death of some sites has been promoting people for the wrong reason...either to keep them as members or simply because they are active.

So while we are adding team members...it is and will be a slow process.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> and b_ack51 imo a week turnaround to deal with problems is extremely slow.
> if you have problem members quick action is reqd a day or 2 to discuss,pm and then take appropriate action is whats reqd.
> do you only vote on bans,warnings or all aspects of the board and member conduct.
> 
> ...


MAB deals with members *after* they have been suspended...not before. Moderators deal with member issues up to and including suspending members. Once a member has been suspended, a thread in the banned member forum is created to discuss why that person has been suspended. MAB does not directly participate in the banned forum...that is once again led by staff. After the banned member has presented his case for reinstatement...MAB will vote on the ultimate punishment for that member...be it a suspension for a number of days or banning or whatever. While in this process...the member is not running around causing problems...they have no abilities on this site but to post in the banned forum.
As far as the number of moderators, site moderators and staff.....We are looking at this and have increased our numbers in the last few months. We do need more moderators...however we have always been very picky about who we ask for help. IMO the death of some sites has been promoting people for the wrong reason...either to keep them as members or simply because they are active.

So while we are adding team members...it is and will be a slow process.
[/quote]

thanks for clearing that up GG and yes you do have to be carefull choosing staff.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Natt King Shoal said:


> One site I am a memeber of places users in the "readers club" for a ceratin number of days whenever they ask a question that is pinned in another thread or if they spam. They can view posts but can't make any. That would work well here.










thats a funny way to put it, i like it but its pretty much

just like the banned , i always wanted a eight ball pop up in their

avatar automaticly when they are banned or suspended


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

i like the noob corner thing, when i first joined i had alot of questions and then after a couple of month the same q's i asked are asked again.... also i think we need a couple more contests, they are always fun, but since i don't have a $1000 camera the potm arn't as fun. btw i think that taylor was a good choice to add to the "team". i love this site becouse where i live i can't go to the lfs and get a answer.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> and b_ack51 imo a week turnaround to deal with problems is extremely slow.
> if you have problem members quick action is reqd a day or 2 to discuss,pm and then take appropriate action is whats reqd.
> do you only vote on bans,warnings or all aspects of the board and member conduct.
> 
> ...


MAB deals with members *after* they have been suspended...not before. Moderators deal with member issues up to and including suspending members. Once a member has been suspended, a thread in the banned member forum is created to discuss why that person has been suspended. MAB does not directly participate in the banned forum...that is once again led by staff. After the banned member has presented his case for reinstatement...MAB will vote on the ultimate punishment for that member...be it a suspension for a number of days or banning or whatever. While in this process...the member is not running around causing problems...they have no abilities on this site but to post in the banned forum.
As far as the number of moderators, site moderators and staff.....We are looking at this and have increased our numbers in the last few months. We do need more moderators...however we have always been very picky about who we ask for help. IMO the death of some sites has been promoting people for the wrong reason...either to keep them as members or simply because they are active.

So while we are adding team members...it is and will be a slow process.
[/quote]

Thanks GG for the post. Like he said MAB only has voting power after the member has been suspended by mods/admins. We are just normal members of the site, all we can do is use the REPORT button like other members. And trust me we usually get everything done in less than a week, usually I'd say its 3 days which isn't bad at all. Its not like we're on a conference call with everyone (admin, suspended members, mods, and mabs)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

redrum781 said:


> i like the noob corner thing, when i first joined i had alot of questions and then after a couple of month the same q's i asked are asked again.... also i think we need a couple more contests, they are always fun, but since i don't have a $1000 camera the potm arn't as fun. btw i think that taylor was a good choice to add to the "team". i love this site becouse where i live i can't go to the lfs and get a answer.


If you have suggestions as to what you think might help, PM myself or any one of the MAB members with your idea.

If you have issues with the manner that someone is posting, use the report button...

You do not need a $1000 camera to win POTM the two POTM Winners below were taken with an old 1.3 megapixel Sony Mavica that put pictures right to floppy disc. Just take time and be creative , shooting hundreds of pictures helps too.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

As far as the new members section goes, it does exist.

Im very proud to say it was my idea







, and was even voted on by MAB.
New members dont have to use this section if they dont want to. It is more for folks who want personal attention. New members are more then welcome to use any forum they want to post in, and they should be able to without worry of being bashed.

Look every longtime forum/message board out there deals with the same questions and new people bringing up the same topics over and over. People new to the hobby dont always want to use the search button, and if you have already read or talked about the topic before and dont feel like answering the same thing over and over again, then dont reply and dont even read the topic, pretty simple.

We will keep the hobby forums clean and organized,and I think my crew does a good job of it. Harry, Jerry, Taylor, Hannibal, they cant all be on at once. These guys constantly move topics to the right forums to make your search results easier to find, same thing with all the team guys in all the forums.

These team members by voluntering there time make their message board experience different.

As far as Mab turn aroud time goes, if it takes them 3 days to decide and they dish out a 7 day suspension the offending member gets his 3 days credit for time served so to speak.

I like the system, if someone gets suspended it defenitely isnt a one man show dishing out the punishment. We bring them in to the room, let them share their story, post their warning history up for MAB to see and MAb decides.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

One thing...The UK forum either needs a moderator

Take a look at this thread









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...31119&st=40

How is that member not suspended/banned?
Its an alternative account anyway!

Also whats happening with the MAB? i thought new members were being introduced?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Devon Amazon said:


> One thing...The UK forum either needs a moderator
> 
> Take a look at this thread
> 
> ...


he is banned, we just didnt switch his group over. No need to go through MAb on that one, its someone that was already banned before.......


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> One thing...The UK forum either needs a moderator
> 
> Take a look at this thread
> 
> ...


he is banned, we just didnt switch his group over. No need to go through MAb on that one, its someone that was already banned before.......
[/quote]









Can you confirm it was patriot?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> thumb.gif
> 
> Can you confirm it was patriot?


Rocket ronnie


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Just wanted to give this a well-deserved bump and also ask a question...

...my FAQ a few pages back--should we start a separate thread for that whereby people can add suggestions/peeves/things that they want n00bs to know? Thanks for your opinion either way...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I personally dont like directing anything to "noobs"....especially when most of the problems on this site are caused by people that have been here a while, know they are disrupting this site..and just dont care. I also think it is funny that half the people posting about noob reform...are new members themselves.

So having a faq's section is one thing....directing them to read about etiquette on this site is not something I would support. It is not our job to tell them how to act...you hope people are mature enough to already know that without the need to be told by some website....but I will let them know when they step over the line.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I personally dont like directing anything to "noobs"....especially when most of the problems on this site are caused by people that have been here a while, know they are disrupting this site..and just dont care. I also think it is funny that half the people posting about noob reform...are new members themselves.
> 
> *So having a faq's section is one thing....directing them to read about etiquette on this site is not something I would support. It is not our job to tell them how to act...you hope people are mature enough to already know that without the need to be told by some website....but I will let them know when they step over the line*.


----------

